# FreeBSD only supports 10baseT



## Outis (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm running FreeBSD 9.0 on a Shuttle XS35-703 V2 with an Intel Atom D525 CPU and a 	Intel GMA 3150 GPU.
The network devices are a Realtek RTL8188CE wireless chip which doesn't work and, most important for this issue:

A JMicron JMC251 Ethernet Controller that would actually support 1000baseT.
However, if I choose any media other than 10baseT, I don't get a connection - I even ended up adding 
	
	



```
ifconfig jme0 media 10baseT/UTP
```
to my rc.conf! Autoselect chooses 1000baseT and leaves me offline.

I tested my connection with another computer and easily got 1000baseT. However, I'd already be happy with 100baseTX, as my internet connection reaches only 100Mbit downstream anyway.

I assume that the JME4 Driver already is part of my kernel, as I do get a connection. Is that right?
Any ideas how I can improve my connection speed?


----------



## break19 (Oct 28, 2012)

sounds like a possible bug in the driver. Perhaps a quality ethernet card, with better support would be an option.  Intel makes the best desktop/server ethernet boards.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2012)

There are some warnings at the end of the jme(4) man page which are worth checking.

When you say you tested your connection with another computer, do you mean another computer plugged into the same cable in place of the Shuttle system?


----------



## Outis (Oct 28, 2012)

> sounds like a possible bug in the driver. Perhaps a quality ethernet card, with better support would be an option. Intel makes the best desktop/server ethernet boards.



Not an option - I'm using a computer that doesn't allow any hardware modification so easily, it's all very much integrated. But it's perfectly noiseless, so that's why I'm using it. 



> There are some warnings at the end of the jme(4) man page which are worth checking.
> 
> When you say you tested your connection with another computer, do you mean another computer plugged into the same cable in place of the Shuttle system?



Thanks, I didn't see those warnings. My switch supports those energy features indeed, so I guess I'm having exactly the issue described in that section. That also explains why I could get 1000baseT connection when I plug it straightly to my laptop, but not when I plug it to the switch!
So seems like I should get a non-energysaving switch then or wait until a driver update is available.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2012)

Make sure you have the latest BIOS.  If you can live without the wireless card, there are a few mini-PCIe Ethernet cards: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833114054.  That's relatively expensive and would require case modifications.


----------

